

Show HN: Easy self-made OS X context menu file uploader - ubanholzer
https://gist.github.com/xarem/9f2751f5da40b59a31bf

======
Fastidious
This is very nice, thanks!

Could you come up with another service that would create an "empty.txt" as
well?

------
fredkelly
Very handy indeed - thank you.

